# Monitor and its resolution

## bergo

Hi,

could You tell me how can I set resolution modes by myself? X allows me to choose up to 1024x768, but I know that my monitor feels comfprtable with 1200x1024. I changed /etc/X11/xorg.conf but nothing happened in KDE. I can't also set gamma correction (i can play with the slider, or set by xgamma but it doesn't affect the display  :Sad:  ). Does anyone has any suggestions how to solve this?

best regards.

----------

## papal_authority

If you edited xorg.conf, you need to to restart X (unless KDE does this now). You *may* need to lower the bit depth to make it work as well.

----------

## bergo

I restarted X  :Smile:  but nothing happened.

----------

## at240

 *bergo wrote:*   

> I restarted X  but nothing happened.

 

Did you try to change the resolution manually?---I mean, in the KDE Control Centre-->Peripherals-->Display window?

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

& it should be 1280x1024 (not 1200x1024)   :Confused: 

Check the errors from /var/log/Xorg.0.log .

----------

## IronMan

Is there some other conf file that sets resolution? I don't have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11. I do have one in /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-linux-tools/files/5.0.0, but that doesn't sound like a place X would look for it.

----------

## papal_authority

 *IronMan wrote:*   

> Is there some other conf file that sets resolution? I don't have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11. I do have one in /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-linux-tools/files/5.0.0, but that doesn't sound like a place X would look for it.

 

And X actually runs? What version?

----------

## IronMan

I'm not sure how to find what version of X I'm running, but the libX11 is 0.99.3.

----------

## IronMan

I took a look in /etc/X11 and there's a file called XF86Config that seems to have the same information as the xorg.conf. If that really is the same file, it brings up another problem. My screens keep coming up as 1024X768 and I'd like to go with 1280X1024. But this XF86Config file has 1280X1024 as the first entry. So maybe X is not using this file? Anyway, here are the contents of /etc/X11:

```

ironring X11 # ls -l

total 128

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar  1  2005 Sessions

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        14992 Apr  5  2003 XF86Config

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        18901 Mar 12  2003 XF86Config.example

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         7750 Mar 12  2003 XftConfig

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Dec 18  2004 app-defaults

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         1594 Mar 12  2003 chooser.sh

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4096 Jul 25  2005 dm

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar 12  2003 fs

drwxr-xr-x    7 root     root         4096 Aug  3  2005 gdm

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar 12  2003 gtk

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar 12  2003 lbxproxy

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar 12  2003 proxymngr

drwxr-xr-x    4 root     root         4096 Mar 12  2003 rstart

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr  4  2003 serverconfig

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root          901 Mar 12  2003 startDM.sh

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr  4  2003 starthere

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Apr  4  2003 sysconfig

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar 12  2003 twm

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar 13  2003 wmconfig

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4096 Apr 10  2003 xdm

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar 21  2003 xinit

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           27 Mar 12  2003 xkb -> ../../usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          842 Mar 12  2003 xloadimagerc

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar 12  2003 xserver

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 Mar 12  2003 xsm

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

IronMan, bergo,

You need working xorg.conf files to get manual control of Xorg.

If you don't have them, run xorgcfg or xorgconfig to create them.

xorg.conf is a 'wish list' of what you would like xorg to do. xorg applies some sanity checks to your wish list to avoid destroying your monitor. It does this by reading the monitor capabilities, called EDID or DDC data down the video cable from the graphics card. Most graphics drivers put this data in /var/log/Xorg.0.log every time xorg is started.

However, some displays lie in the EDID data and xorg forces what are really conservative settings because it takes the EDID data at face value. Luckily for users with equipment like that, there are commands you can use to tell it you know best and to ignore the EDID data. These commands go in your xorg.conf file, so you need one that works before you can add them. The exact commands a driver specific, so you need to get everything working. You also need to know your monitors capabilities to put into xorg.conf.

Getting it wrong really will damage your monitor (not LCD) if it can't protect itself from overscanning.

----------

## papal_authority

 *IronMan wrote:*   

> I took a look in /etc/X11 and there's a file called XF86Config that seems to have the same information as the xorg.conf. If that really is the same file, it brings up another problem. My screens keep coming up as 1024X768 and I'd like to go with 1280X1024. But this XF86Config file has 1280X1024 as the first entry. So maybe X is not using this file?

 

You're still using XF86?! You should upgrade to X.org. When did you last sync and upgrade world?

----------

## IronMan

I did a sync just a couple weeks ago, but I don't know about this upgrade world. I should look into that. Will it upgrade me from XF86 to X.org?

----------

## papal_authority

 *IronMan wrote:*   

> I did a sync just a couple weeks ago, but I don't know about this upgrade world. I should look into that. Will it upgrade me from XF86 to X.org?

 

Do an emerge sync first to sync your tree and then do an emerge -uDpv world to tell you what will be upgraded. You should see X.org in that probably very large list. Then an emerge -uDv world will actually upgrade you. It'll take a while.

----------

## IronMan

Well, everything went well until the emerge -uDpv world. It doesn't appear to have worked. The following is everything output from that emerge:

```

Calculating world dependencies  !!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'app-office/openoffice-1.1_rc' not specified:

!!!            None

  

!!! Packages for the following atoms are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

www-client/prozilla gnome-extra/fontilus net-www/mozplugger media-gfx/sodipodi dev-db/mysqlcc dev-php/mod_php sys-kernel/ck-sources x11-misc/metacity-setup app-cdr/gtoaster games-roguelike/nethack

 

 \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.2*".

(dependency required by "media-sound/net-rhythmbox-0.4.5-r2" [ebuild])

 

 

 

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-sound/net-rhythmbox

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

----------

## papal_authority

 *IronMan wrote:*   

> Well, everything went well until the emerge -uDpv world. It doesn't appear to have worked. The following is everything output from that emerge:

 

Holy cow you've got some old stuff in there! What profile are you using (ls -aFlq /etc/make.profile will tell you)? Most of us are using 2006.0.

----------

## IronMan

You think that's old, you should see my clothes closet  :Wink: 

I'm now using 2006.0. When I sync'ed it informed me that portage was out of date (big surprise). When I went to update that, it told me I should update the profile, so I did. I don't know what I was using before that.

Another thing I remember - it looks like libbonobo is giving me some trouble here. A while back I had some problems emerge-ing the latest Evolution, due to some libbonobo problems. I worked around that back then my unmerging libbonobo.

So am I so far back that I can't catch up?

----------

## papal_authority

I've always just kept up with each profile and tend to update world about once a week. I've never missed any profiles, so I'm not sure how feasible it is. From your error messages, I'm guessing it'll be painful. I'd probably just back up my data and install Gentoo 2006.0 from a LiveCD or possibly even install Ubuntu 6.06. That's maybe 10 minutes of work and an hour's wait while it installs.

----------

## IronMan

Thanks. Definitely something to think about. I had been thinking about Ubuntu for a while; maybe I cornered myself into it. I'll check out this profile situation a little first, though.

----------

## bergo

Now it is fine - I changed my old tnt2 m64 and now with brand new ati R9600Pro i've got what i want  :Smile: 

----------

